# Good-bye Mother's Music.



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Just found out that Mother's in Calgary was sold to Long & Mcquade.
Bought a few things there, good people. Also good people at L&M too, so a win/win situation.
Just a thanks for their help with my bass amp. Will be remembered.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

They took over all the Mothers Musics as of May 1. Sounds like the L&M mangement will be keeping all of the Mothers Staff at the locations in Edmonton; as long as they accept the new status-quo I'm sure. 

I'm both disapointed and excited about this. I'm disapointed because they did carry some gear L&M doesn't have access too (I don't know if they will be picking up the extra lines now...). I'm hoping hours will be extended.

Could go either way I think...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm guessing L&M will keep mother's equipment suppliers.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Already on page 3 on this same thing on this thread--maybe they could be merged.

In any case I think I will miss Mother's--I have bought more from them than anyone else-guitars, an amp, lots of accessories.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow - I grew up with Mother's in Edmonton back in the 80s when it was on Whyte ave. I hope all the staff get treated fairly and they keep jobs.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

so is the mothers music store in calgary closed? i was planning on going there tomorrow


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No, it's open, but it is now owned & operated by L&M.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanx, went there, found out they'll be using the L&M name, and will discontinue carrying Peavy gear


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

It sucks to see mom 'n pops shops get bought out and pushed aside by L&M. We used to have Lakeshore Music here in Burlington years and years ago before L&M bought them out. I didn't buy any expensive items back then but I don't think they ever charged me full retail. I have mixed feelings about L&M. They're great because they have a large selection but they suck because they often won't negotiate pricing on high ticket items. $3,500 "is the best we can do" on a new Gibson R7 is complete BS when I can get the same guitar for a grand less elsewhere.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

